
Hackers extorted $1.14m from University of California San Francisco - Paul_S
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-53214783
======
waihtis
If someone is curious why universities are getting hit - it's usually a mix of
them being riddled with security holes while being very challenging
environments to secure in general.

Add a constant lack of budget and there we go. Expect to see more of these in
the upcoming weeks / months.

------
Paul_S
Paying ransoms outside of kidnapping should be illegal.

